# puppy eating too fast? help?



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Ive noticed my pup eats fast too, but I dont know if its really a problem. They sell food bowls which slow them down by making it hard to get at the food, or I've heard you can put large stones in the food bowl and that slows them down.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

You can also scatter the kibble on a large flat baking tray. Or freeze it in a kong so it takes longer.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I've been having the same problem with our puppy too... She is raw fed and was eating way too fast and just puking it right back up. I've been hand feeding her pieces, take a couple minute break and feeding her the rest and since then she has been better about keeping it down. If you are doing kibble, maybe feed small amounts of kibble at a time? One kibble at a time might be overkill. What food are you feeding her? Maybe the kibbles need to be larger so your puppy can't swallow them as quickly?


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

There are all kinds of foraging toys where you can put kibble in and the dogs have to roll them around and work to get the food. Unfortunately, if you are feeding raw, that doesn't help too much.


----------



## timothysoong (Oct 14, 2012)

Jacamar said:


> Ive noticed my pup eats fast too, but I dont know if its really a problem. They sell food bowls which slow them down by making it hard to get at the food, or I've heard you can put large stones in the food bowl and that slows them down.


Well I think its a problem. Cause he often pukes after every meal. And his doc says that he needs to eat slower for good digestion. Otherwise it could led to digestive disorders or bad breath.

I'm going to try the stones method.



sulamk said:


> You can also scatter the kibble on a large flat baking tray. Or freeze it in a kong so it takes longer.


Well, that sucks cause I don't have a baking tray 



brownlikewoah said:


> I've been having the same problem with our puppy too... She is raw fed and was eating way too fast and just puking it right back up. I've been hand feeding her pieces, take a couple minute break and feeding her the rest and since then she has been better about keeping it down. If you are doing kibble, maybe feed small amounts of kibble at a time? One kibble at a time might be overkill. What food are you feeding her? Maybe the kibbles need to be larger so your puppy can't swallow them as quickly?


Well my "One kibble at a time" includes training sessions. So I guess its okay, but whenever I'm in a hurry to leave home, I don't know how to feed him.

He's not eating the larger kibble ones which I first bought. But he seemed to like the smaller one, this one:











bookwormjane said:


> There are all kinds of foraging toys where you can put kibble in and the dogs have to roll them around and work to get the food. Unfortunately, if you are feeding raw, that doesn't help too much.


Well, he's raw fed.


----------

